# Manual Focus on Canon 60D



## ju5t4fun (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

After calculating the DOF, I set my len to manual focus and set to the required hyperfocal distance (1.3). Then I pointed my camera at the subject, surprising the AF is still working. Isn't AF is off when you set you Len to MF? :er:

I changed another len, it still the same, the AF is still active. Is there any setting in the camera that I have to set or is it normal fo 60D?

Thanks. :blushing:
Allan


----------



## reznap (Feb 23, 2011)

Every len I own doesn't AF anymore when set to MF.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure about Canon, but with Nikon you can set either the body or lens to AF/MF.  If you set the lens to MF and leave the body in AF, you will manually focus that lens, but if you change to a different lens which is NOT set to MF, then it will auto-focus.  Something similar perhaps?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Feb 23, 2011)

If the lens is switched to MF, the camera will not AF. This is user error especially if you tried multiple lenses.


----------



## ju5t4fun (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all you input. Went down to Canon service center and tested 60, 7D and 5D, all have the same AF indication. The AF of len is lock but you still can see the red indicator and hear the beep sound when you point at the hyperfocal point. According to Canon, this is they camera default.


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 24, 2011)

so it is not automatically focusing ?


----------



## enzodm (Feb 24, 2011)

ju5t4fun said:


> Thanks for all you input. Went down to Canon service center and tested 60, 7D and 5D, all have the same AF indication. The AF of len is lock but you still can see the red indicator and hear the beep sound when you point at the hyperfocal point. According to Canon, this is they camera default.


 
yes, but that is not AF, it becomes just an aid to manual focus (which you could ignore).


----------



## willis_927 (Feb 24, 2011)

When you manual focus, the red light beeps so you know that you have they subject in focus.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 24, 2011)

That is just focus confirmation, not auto focus.  You can use it as an aid while manually focusing, if you wish.

By the way, you can turn off that beep.


----------



## ju5t4fun (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input 

Found it in the manual. Yes, it is focus confirmation.


----------

